# Black Rock Grilling



## markuk (Dec 8, 2014)

Anyone tried this - went to a restaurant last night and had a VERY nice 10oz steak cooked on one - 400 C these are heated to-  great fun too in a group













IMG-20141207-00095.jpg



__ markuk
__ Dec 8, 2014


----------



## osprey2 (Dec 8, 2014)

Had it years ago whilst RAF in Denmark. Great way to cook, and as you say fun in a group.


----------



## wade (Dec 8, 2014)

Looks great - I bet that was an experience.

One drawback though with a group steak is that it tends to get cooked for the person who likes it most well done. I usually eat mine blue and so i am usually in the minority...


----------



## markuk (Dec 9, 2014)

You have a 'Rock' each so Steaks can be done just how you like it :)


----------



## jockaneezer (Dec 9, 2014)

They have a Pompeii steakhouse close to us where you cook your steaks on lumps of lava from China. We tried it when it first opened with some friends and we wern't too impressed, steak starts off ok and if you're a slowish eater like me, or enjoying the conversation, the steak ends up overcooked.


----------



## markuk (Dec 9, 2014)

What this place suggested is you chop it up into say halfes or thirds and cook each bit as you like it which worked good for me.... lot of people like their steaks cooked rare - so rare that in an emergency you could call a vet and revive it


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi Mark, after a weekend away with the lads were I had seen this I ordered two of them. They are expensive, around £45.00 each.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 9, 2014






I agree with JOCKANEEZER it is very easy to ver cook the steak.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokewood (Dec 21, 2014)

It looks similar to a piece of stone paving that I picked up from a garden centre a couple of years ago, which I use for pizza's, I wonder if it would be suitable for steaks?


----------



## wade (Dec 21, 2014)

It looks as if someone walked off with the samples from the tile shop LOL


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 21, 2014)

And you folks call ME the caveman.  Cooking on a rock?  I have also been with friends and family to a couple of these "style" restaurants.  I just don't understand the concept of paying for the privilege of cooking my own meal.  Same as those "Dude Ranches" where city folks PAY the rancher to come and work for him.  ANY time any of you want to do some gardening or decorating you be sure to let me know.  I won't charge you much and we provide complimentary tea and or coffee.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Dec 27, 2014)

There's one of them near RAF Alconbury, halumi cheese cooks well on them in addition to steak


----------



## smokewood (Jan 2, 2015)

Many moons ago I went to an open day at RAF Alconbury, that was my first taste of american  BBQ.


----------

